# Newbie fulfillment questions



## babray (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi all!

I have been prowling around and have some basic questions. I have a site going up and got the idea to offer t-shirts, etc via some method. Since I choose not to handle and tie up money in inventory, fulfillment comes to mind. 

I also have prowled around and looked at the major fulfillment sites mentioned here, (thanks for the great info BTW!). The designs will be based on digital photography. From the experience of those of those much wiser than I, for shirts based on photos is one kind of printing technique "better" than another? Any recommendations on which fulfillment service(s) does this better in terms of looks and wearability?

Do any of these fulfillment houses offer the ability for end-users to buy bulk? I talked to CafePress and I would have to place orders myself and Zazzle apprears the same way. I can see that retailers might like to buy bulk at a discount if offered. I have looked and frankly have not found any with this capability. Is anyone aware of any?

Any and all help appreciated! I've read just enough to be very dangerous!
Thanks, 
Betty


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> he designs will be based on digital photography.





> Any recommendations on which fulfillment service(s) does this better in terms of looks and wearability?


Since the services that will handle the digital photography are "print on demand" services, I think it would be worth your while to try out 2-3 different services and buy t-shirts with your design on it. That way you'll be able to see for yourself which service/interface/printing you prefer. I'd suggest trying:

CafePress
Zazzle
Printfection



> Do any of these fulfillment houses offer the ability for end-users to buy bulk?


Since those services are geared towards on demand fulfillment and one at a time orders, they aren't really setup for bulk orders. You can get bulk orders from each service I think, but the pricing isn't really in line as if you went to a different company that specialized in bulk orders.

So if you do happen to get to the point where you have a retailer interested in bulk orders, all you need to do is get the order information from the retailer and just do some quick research to find a bulk printer that can handle the job at a good price.


----------



## babray (Apr 4, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the assist Rodney!
Betty


----------

